# Yahoo- Peppermint oil, fiber can fight irritable bowel (WTVM 9 Columbus)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

THURSDAY, Nov. 13 (HealthDay News) -- For some patients, the best therapy for irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) may be older, cheaper drugs such as fiber, antispasmodics and peppermint oil, a new study finds.View the full article


----------

